# Hacer girar un motor cada 3 horas 45º o algo menos para ambos sentidos



## emex9103 (Jul 8, 2010)

Buenas os dejo un video  para que os hagais una idea de lo que necesito hacer o por lo menos intentarlo pues me gusta la electronica pero no tengo ni idea de ella y muncho menos de circuitos y cosas raras

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-fi9mkGwNQ&feature=related

El invento es para usar en una incubadora casera que estoy construyendo con una nevera en deshuso y necesito conseguir un vorteo de 45º para los huevos y que automaticamente se hacione cada 3 horas mas o menos y mueva la bandeja automaticamente a unos 45º y pasada 3 horas vuelva a hacerlo al sentido contrario ect

Para ello dispongo de un motor de microondas de 5/6rpm algo rapido pero creo que los hay de asta 1,5rpm estos motores son corriente alterna y tiene la particularidad de que si se frenan giran al sentido contrario al cual estaba girando con lo que creo que seria una ventaja pues puedo poner algun final de carrera 

Bueno aver que me sacais sencillito y explicado en idioma para tontos 

Gracia un saludo


----------



## emex9103 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nadie me puede ayudar creo que deberia de ser un circuito simple con algun relej que controle la alimentacion del motor y por medio de unos finales le diga que pare el motor y vuelva a hacionarlo pasadas 3 horas

Nadie se le ocurre algo que sencillo que pueda hacer ?


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 9, 2010)

El sistema mas sencillo es uno como el del video --> Un motorreductor, una biela y nada mas. 

La desmultiplicación de los motorreductores viene en un rango muy amplio y tenés de hasta 1 vuelta por día. 
Si el motorreductor que conseguís no es lo suficientemente lento, lo más sencillo me parece hacerlo hacerlo marchar de a intervalos cortos avanzando ángulos chicos (la biela se encarga del vaivén). Porque si queres que sea de a 45° tenés que agregar fines de carrera o algo equivalente para detectar posición y me parece que no lo justifica.

Motorreductores baratos tenés que buscarlos por el lado de los *repuestos de auto o electrodomésticos*. 
El que me parece más conveniente  es el que te hace girar la parrilla frontal de los turboventiladores domésticos.


----------



## emex9103 (Jul 9, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> El sistema mas sencillo es uno como el del video --> Un motorreductor, una biela y nada mas.
> 
> La desmultiplicación de los motorreductores viene en un rango muy amplio y tenés de hasta 1 vuelta por día.
> Si el motorreductor que conseguís no es lo suficientemente lento, lo más sencillo me parece hacerlo hacerlo marchar de a intervalos cortos avanzando ángulos chicos (la biela se encarga del vaivén). Porque si queres que sea de a 45° tenés que agregar fines de carrera o algo equivalente para detectar posición y me parece que no lo justifica.
> ...



Gracias por la respuestas el motor del que dispongo es de un ventilador de casa de esos que mueven el aire de la habitacion tambien son usados en microondas es igual al del video que esta mas arriva pero mi idea era hacer un sistema automatico es decir que no estubice las 24h girando pues seguro que no es muy bueno para los huevos y como bien dices un motoreductor de 2/3 vueltas diarias seria lo suyo pero mi idea es hacer una incubadora por el menor coste y hacerme con un motor de este tipo ya  se sale del presupuesto y antes optaria por algo comercial ya echo


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 9, 2010)

Por eso te decía que marche de a intervalos.
Si tu motor es de 5rpm, usás un temporizador que lo active sólo 5seg cada 10min por ejemplo. La bandeja en lugar de dar saltos de 45° daría, de digamos 5° y no tendría importancia que no fueran exactos.


----------



## emex9103 (Jul 9, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Por eso te decía que marche de a intervalos.
> Si tu motor es de 5rpm, usás un temporizador que lo active sólo 5seg cada 10min por ejemplo. La bandeja en lugar de dar saltos de 45° daría, de digamos 5° y no tendría importancia que no fueran exactos.



Vale ahora te entiendo jeje  esa idea no esta muy mal y me quito de lios pero me pregunto donde consigo un programador de esos pues los timer economicos como minimo funcionan 15 minutos en el caso de los analogicos y los digitales son como minimo un minuto 

Porcierto ahora que caigo creo que esa idea no me valdria por la razon de que el motor gira en ambos sentidos y cambia el sentido como quiere al conectarle la alimentacion :enfadado:

Gracias un saludo


----------



## carmant (Jun 28, 2011)

Mira esto  aver si te sirve.
http://perso.wanadoo.es/insecon/termo220/termo.html
http://perso.wanadoo.es/insecon/volteo/volteo.html
http://perso.wanadoo.es/insecon/calefactor/calefactor.html


----------

